# Never Been B4



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all,
Never been thru SWTZLND before. Heading from France to Fussen to go up the Romantic Rd. Looks like the best bet is to go thru SWTZLND from Montbeliard in France to Wangen in Germany.
Anything I need to know about going thru SWTZLND??????
Garcia


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Hi all,
> Never been thru SWTZLND before. Heading from France to Fussen to go up the Romantic Rd. Looks like the best bet is to go thru SWTZLND from Montbeliard in France to Wangen in Germany.
> Anything I need to know about going thru SWTZLND??????
> Garcia


It ain't very camper van friendly. Very expensive and pay everywhere.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Have to agree with Graham re not campervan friendly and expensive. You can find some aires though. On the positive side the toll roads are simplified by the purchase of a (in your case being 3.5t or under) vignette at the border. Does away with potential queues at toll booths. Forgotten the cost, as we are 4.5t and have to buy a different document, but it's reasonable if you are using the motorways a lot and it's valid for 12 months. I found it handy to have some Swiss francs. Some of the motorways are very busy, ie round Bern with lots of roadworks going on and narrow lanes in places. However, it is a fairly easy through journey. We use only motorways if using the country as a through-way. 50 years ago used to do a lot of driving on ordinary roads over the various passes. Magnificent scenery and certainly worth the journey - if you have the time! Terrific walking in places like Grindelwald if you have time to stop off. 

Sal


----------

